# Free Gift with R15?



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

Did anyone else get a voucher in the mail after ordering an R15 for a free gift from Directv? The letter doesn't say what the free gift is. You have to sign it and send it in the mail and the free gift will be sent in 6-8 weeks. Anyone know what the free gift is?


----------



## marybeth (Oct 17, 2006)

saxon2000 said:


> Did anyone else get a voucher in the mail after ordering an R15 for a free gift from Directv? The letter doesn't say what the free gift is. You have to sign it and send it in the mail and the free gift will be sent in 6-8 weeks. Anyone know what the free gift is?


Said on their website a few weeks ago that you receive a Free Ipod Shuffle, but I talked to one of their customer service reps and they said it could be any number of things, and she wasn't specific.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Considering the R15's problems, we should ALL be getting a free gift. On the other hand, properly working software would be a great gift, too,


----------



## powersb (Sep 7, 2006)

I just got my Ipod Shuffle 512Mb yesterday as my free gift. I think previously and maybe again now, they are giving a portable DVD player.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

saxon2000 said:


> Did anyone else get a voucher in the mail after ordering an R15 for a free gift from Directv? The letter doesn't say what the free gift is. You have to sign it and send it in the mail and the free gift will be sent in 6-8 weeks. Anyone know what the free gift is?


yes i received the same thing, sent it in ,but have no idea what i will receive.
I know they have offered mini dvd players & ipod shuffle to new customers.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

powersb said:


> I just got my Ipod Shuffle 512Mb yesterday as my free gift. I think previously and maybe again now, they are giving a portable DVD player.


Well, I would be very happy with either of those especially as I got my box for free! Perhaps they made an error :grin:

I sent it in, so I will just have to wait and see!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

saxon2000 said:


> You have to sign it and send it in the mail and the free gift will be sent in 6-8 weeks. Anyone know what the free gift is?


:nono2: So why don't they just send the damn gift instead of the voucher? :nono2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh lord. It's not bad enough to give them away. Now DTV feels the need to give away gifts to anyone that got a R15? How about they spend that money fixing the problems?


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

powersb said:


> I just got my Ipod Shuffle 512Mb yesterday as my free gift.


I was just wondering, have you had to upgrade the software in your D* Ipod Shuffle yet? Any freezes or menu problems? :lol:


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i got one in the mail. it was a 50 gift certificate to emusic.com or something like that, don't remember exactly cause i threw it away. it also came with 3 customer referral slips for you to give to your friends.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> i got one in the mail. it was a 50 gift certificate to emusic.com or something like that, don't remember exactly cause i threw it away. it also came with 3 customer referral slips for you to give to your friends.


I have a friend who is leaving cable and I have D*, I told him if he wants a DVR just stick with cable.... Wonder if Time Warner or Armstrong would give me anything?


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

marybeth said:


> Said on their website a few weeks ago that you receive a Free Ipod Shuffle, but I talked to one of their customer service reps and they said it could be any number of things, and she wasn't specific.


If the gift is an R10 sign me up


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

saxon2000 said:


> I was just wondering, have you had to upgrade the software in your D* Ipod Shuffle yet? Any freezes or menu problems? :lol:


I am sure early adopters of that technology has been frought with issues


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

i got the portable dvd player


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

does this "free gift" promotion also includes the free R15 that Directv was giving away with the "DVR4U2" promotion?


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> :nono2: So why don't they just send the damn gift instead of the voucher? :nono2:


Same reason companies do mail-in rebates rather than just lowering the price.

They can afford to do it because they know many people will just throw out the offers and never mail them in, so thank all the people who don't return the voucher for funding your free gifts and rebates...their loss is your gain!

So is EVERY R-15 owner getting these, or what? Where's mine?!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I knew that when I posted. I just think it's stupid!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Yeah, I knew that when I posted. I just think it's stupid!


Stupid? You say that as though the choice is send the voucher or send the gift. It's not. It's send the voucher or send nothing. They have no reason to to give gifts or rebates if their accountants say it's going to cost them a lot to do it.

Why is it stupid that companies have thought up a way to gifts and rebates?

Why aren't you just saying "thanks" instead of "that's stupid"?


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> does this "free gift" promotion also includes the free R15 that Directv was giving away with the "DVR4U2" promotion?


I got my voucher after using the DVR4U promo. I am thinking that perhaps they made a mistake. I am not a new subscriber and I just got a free R15 and now they want to send me a free Ipod Shuffle or DVD player? Doesn't sound right, but that is what has happened, although I have yet to receive the gift.


----------



## ohio69 (Nov 3, 2006)

heres a thought, keep you gift and give us a working product!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ApK said:


> Stupid? You say that as though the choice is send the voucher or send the gift. It's not. It's send the voucher or send nothing. They have no reason to to give gifts or rebates if their accountants say it's going to cost them a lot to do it.
> 
> Why is it stupid that companies have thought up a way to gifts and rebates?
> 
> Why aren't you just saying "thanks" instead of "that's stupid"?


Wow! You're really trying hard to find an arguement.

Of course they could decide to just send the gift.

I'm not saying "Thank you" because I didn't get the voucher or the gift.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess I'll start feeling guilty, some day or other.

I just noticed this thread, this morning. I have an R15 coming, next week. And I've been w/D* since their 3rd month on the street.

Haven't received any certificate in the mail [yet?]; so, I just called retention to see if I'm eligible to get one of those certificates. They hadn't heard of any promotion like that -- might just be something for the CSR's. So, the young lass did what retention always does -- she offered me a break on some of my programming.

Yes, I took it. I said "thank you".


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Wow! You're really trying hard to find an arguement.
> 
> Of course they could decide to just send the gift.
> 
> I'm not saying "Thank you" because I didn't get the voucher or the gift.


Well, it's a whole thread about the gift...gotta find SOMETHING to argue about!

They COULD send the gift, by why would they? They could be sending thousands of dollars of merchandise to people who may have moved, or would just throw it away thinking it junk mail or a letter bomb..

They don't HAVE to do anything at all, and since they are a for-profit company and not a charity, I think it's kind of nice they are doing it at all. I'm ignoring the fact that it's really an apology to make up for all the frustration the R15's probelms have caused....it's still nice.

I didn't get one either, but I will say "thank you" if I do.
Let's set an example for the kids.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

they never sent a dvd player voucher either i had to call them bout it twice. eventually 2 came sent them both in got only one dvd player


----------

